# Reasonably priced rod and reel for musky??



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm defiantly looking to target musky more specially this year and was lookin to get some opinions on what some good rod/reels are that won't break my wallet. Everything I've been lookin at is waaay out of my price range.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

What is your price range? I just picked up a Mojo Musky rod and a Abu Garcia C3 last fall and it was around $250. It works good so far. Just need to land a fish with it.


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> What is your price range? I just picked up a Mojo Musky rod and a Abu Garcia C3 last fall and it was around $250. It works good so far. Just need to land a fish with it.


250-300$ would be right around my price range.


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a Shimano compre musky rod. Medium heavy 7' 6", paired with an abu c 4 left hand reel. Both new spooled with 65lb power pro. Sell for $250


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Abu Garcia revo toro winch, can find them fairly priced off eBay and a bass pro shop muskie rod in the size style you might be fishing most. Stay away from their branded muskie reels though.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great rod for $70!! Fast tip and plenty of backbone!
http://www.tanglingwithcatfish.com/twcextremerods.html
You can land any North American species with this rod!! 

I have a Ming Yang CL60 with 50# Power Pro ...love it!!
Get one here for $50 and free shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/Ming-Yang-Baitcast-Fishing-Saltwater/dp/B00PRP321M


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Douggyfresh87 said:


> I'm defiantly looking to target musky more specially this year and was lookin to get some opinions on what some good rod/reels are that won't break my wallet. Everything I've been lookin at is waaay out of my price range.


I may have hit the deal at the right time, but I recently ordered an Abu Garcia Revo Toro S Low Profile (Revo T2 S60) from Gander Mountain which had a $30 manuf. rebate and a $40 Gander Mtn e-gift card with it's purchase. The rebate netted the reel out to $219, and I used the e-gift card to get a Gander Mtn 8' X-Heavy Musky Rod which was on sale for $79 and then netted out at $39 with e-card. Basically, rod ended up being free with a total combo cost of $249. Can't wait to use it!!


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

What's the difference between using a round style vs low profile reel?


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

Personal preference.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

livin legend said:


> Personal preference.


 Generally speaking, I would agree. However, there is *much* to be said for hand fatigue when throwing heavy baits all day if you cast vs troll. I have had surgery on each of my wrists the past two Decembers for carpal tunnel release and can vouch that the low profile reels make an ENORMOUS difference in comfort and fatigue as compared to the more traditional round reels (I have both C3 & C4 AG reels.) The Toro S I mentioned above has a decent drag and line capacity. I did a fair amount of research before buying due to the physical issues I had to think about.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have both and the low profile is a little nicer if throwing all day. If you can swing a more expensive reel the revo toro s can be had on eBay for just under 190 (not an eBay sponsor ha). I'd rather have a nicer reel and cheaper all around rod then a 200+ St croix. If u like it and get more into it then later on can upgrade rods. My opinion though.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

On a budget get a TI 9' xh if your not going to throw pounders and a toro s. Should find for under $350. Winch is to slow for an all around reel. Only slow rolling 10's and prop top waters IMO. Personally I would get a big nasty and a tranx.


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. I defiantly don't buy into all the expensive rod hype, but I know putting money into a good reel can make all the difference between a successful and enjoyable outing. I like trolling, but I've had much more success in the spring time creeping up into some shallow bays and casting, so I think I'll defiantly be looking into a low profile style reel.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Agree with you. One last thing...for $14, i was able to get a 2yr protection plan on the Gander Mtn rod. If it breaks, for any reason, no questions asked, they will replace it. Seemed a good value in order to test the quality and workmanship of an affordable rod line. Not too mention I broke 3 rods last season, so the sting of that was still fresh! lol Good luck out there with what ever you decide.


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

heidlers said:


> Agree with you. One last thing...for $14, i was able to get a 2yr protection plan on the Gander Mtn rod. If it breaks, for any reason, no questions asked, they will replace it. Seemed a good value in order to test the quality and workmanship of an affordable rod line. Not too mention I broke 3 rods last season, so the sting of that was still fresh! lol Good luck out there with what ever you decide.


I've been down the same road with every gander mountain rod I've owned. I had an ultra light rod that needed replaced 3 times in a two month period due to the rod tip breaking. I bought a 10' guide series crappie rod last year and had a huge pike break it in two. Their rods are junk.


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been using the shimano compre musky series rods for more than 10 years. Pricey, but worth the investment. Lifetime warranty. I cast and troll with these rods, only problem I've had was my own fault. Always make sure the rod is completely in the locker before you close the door. I have tried the St. Croix and have had 2 break. Lesson learned.


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a firm believer in having the best equipment that I can afford. I never want to loose the fish of a lifetime, because of my gear. Muskies are difficult enough to catch.


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

Made a trip to Tennessee, pursuing musky. I was fortunate enough to hook into a striper while trolling. After a 15 minute battle and seeing the speed and power of this fish. I'm glad I invested in a great rod and reel. Remember, you never know when you're fish of a lifetime with be at the end of your line.


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Douggyfresh87 said:


> I've been down the same road with every gander mountain rod I've owned. I had an ultra light rod that needed replaced 3 times in a two month period due to the rod tip breaking. I bought a 10' guide series crappie rod last year and had a huge pike break it in two. Their rods are junk.


Point taken. Guess I will find out. I do have a St. Croix Mojo Musky Rod I like. I heard somewhere that Gander was using St.Croix blanks?? In any event...like you, rod is less a concern to me that the reel- from a cost perspective. Most rods I have broken (6+) have been my fault.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Compres do not have lifetime warranties anymore. Gander using st. Croix blanks? Shimano muskie rods better than st. Croix? Shimano pricey but worth the investment? They are under 200$, only rods that are pricy and worth it is legend tournament or legend elite IMO.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't fish musky, but I do fish flatheads. A lot of the reels I have work for both, and I'd imagine a couple rods too. Right now at Walmart online you can get a Okuma citrix 350 with power handle/or not for $130. Lots of rods to choose from, but one that matches that reel perfectly and would handle a 100lb cat is the whisker seeker Chad Ferguson heavy action rod. Its an S glass/graphite combination, and its really lite for the amount of power it has. That's $100 shipped. Also tackle direct had an 8'6" okuma makaira popping rod on sale for $130 and the okuma Raw 2 on sale for $99. Not sure if they still do, winter time is the best time to keep an eye out for sales and think out side the box.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Your catfish rods make good trolling rods for muskie, that's it. You buy the reels for the lures you throw not the size of the fish. Lots of bad information in this thread.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> Your catfish rods make good trolling rods for muskie, that's it. You buy the reels for the lures you throw not the size of the fish. Lots of bad information in this thread.


 I think you meant you meant to say Rod? The makaira is fast action top water rod meant for yellow tail and small blue fin, and its a steal for $130. It is a little heavy though, and the wisker seeker is a fast action rod, not meant for circle hooks. I'd bet it would do nicely at throwing large swim baits.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I just bought a ST CROIX Avid X 7'4" HEAVY/FAST paired with the REVO Beast.
Have been out tossing Alabama Rigs, 1oz+. Spinnerbaits with it. Love it like a new g-friend!


----------



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

Cabalas makes a nice looking Muskie rod but I don't know the price definitely something to look into though


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

For trolling stick to glass rods and nothing else. Great all year long and don't have to weary about the rod breaking when it's really cold out. Secondly there's no need to have the drag cranked down. I sent my drag heavier than the bait pulling. When you get a fish pull rod out of holder and thumb the spool and set hook again. Most likely trolling you won't need to set the hook the second time. I have cheap quantum 7'6" MH catfish rod for 12yrs old. Make sure you have a good reel with a very good drag and line counter. I've been using Diawa Great Lakes 47lc reels there 12yrs old as well. Not the greatest drag. But there very good reels. 

As far as casting. Reel first the line then rod. I would get some thing with a 6/1 gear ratio for fast moving baits. Then something for slow working baits. Like 4.3/1 will work. I would go with something with all aluminum body and easily rebuildable. My personal opinion is stay away from graphite body reels. 

I would go with a 100lbs line and 150lbs flourcarbon leader. Heavy snaps and swivels if you use them. This is for both trolling and casting line. 

I would get one x-heavy rod and one m-heavy rod to start out with. I'm not a big fan of the 8-6 plus rods everybody is using. There long and no place to store them in your boat. The last thing I want somebody fishing with me or me breaking a casting rod. Not good. I'm s big fan of St Croix rods. I only buy the premier rods. There great for the price. Again don't need a lot of drag. I see these guys haveing there drag maxed out. I don't get it. 

Oh by the way we're are you located at. I'm always looking for a fishing partner to head to St Clair with


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

etower175 said:


> For trolling stick to glass rods and nothing else. Great all year long and don't have to weary about the rod breaking when it's really cold out. Secondly there's no need to have the drag cranked down. I sent my drag heavier than the bait pulling. When you get a fish pull rod out of holder and thumb the spool and set hook again. Most likely trolling you won't need to set the hook the second time. I have cheap quantum 7'6" MH catfish rod for 12yrs old. Make sure you have a good reel with a very good drag and line counter. I've been using Diawa Great Lakes 47lc reels there 12yrs old as well. Not the greatest drag. But there very good reels.
> 
> As far as casting. Reel first the line then rod. I would get some thing with a 6/1 gear ratio for fast moving baits. Then something for slow working baits. Like 4.3/1 will work. I would go with something with all aluminum body and easily rebuildable. My personal opinion is stay away from graphite body reels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info man its really appreciated. I'm from Canton. I go to Leesville all the time, so will probably focus most of my attention down there. I know that lake really well plus I don't have to worry about getting blown of the water with my 14'. I've always got an open seat as well. Defiantly want to learn some stuff this year.


----------

